# Dying P's



## JiggaMan73 (Oct 21, 2003)

I just bought 12 RBP babies and have them in an 80 gallon tank. It has been 2 days and 2 of them have died. Is it common for babies to die or am I doing something wrong. I had 7 - 4" Spilo's in the same tank, same water only 2 days before that. Any suggestions??


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

some just die. do a water change anyway. wont hurt.


----------



## amoor33 (Jan 21, 2004)

babies don't aclimate well when changing places, and waters, slightest level change from one water to another can be fatal. Plus, the volume of water compared to the size of the fish is a big factor. Toxins in the water that dont affect 7" fish can be too much for a 1-2 incher.

I just see it as older fish "have been around" so are used to that kind of stuff...where as babies might be fatally shocked.


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

what are your water parameters?


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah the little guys dont handle conditions changes verry well at all, good luck though and keep us posted if you lose andy more, ps check your water just to be safe good luck man


----------



## tanmuscles (Feb 18, 2004)

I started with 12 a week and a half ago, now i'm down to 8. One died in the mail, one died when i had to transfer them to another tank because one was leaking and 2 have died when their brothers decided their eyes would be tasty. I just happens, that's why i bought 12, hopefully i'll have 5 or 6 left by the time they are 4-5 inches.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

What size are you calling "baby"? Piranha are pretty tough and acclimate well to various water conditions. I'm thinking something is wrong.

*Moved to disease, parasite and injury*


----------



## JiggaMan73 (Oct 21, 2003)

All of your postings are great help...thanks guys. 
The water is just fine. They are about 1/2" in length so they are super babies


----------

